# Suche Java Klasse die Feiertage berechnen kann



## xip (29. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine Java Klasse(oder auch einfach nur Funktion) die die christ. Feiertage eines Jahres berechnen kann. Habe eigentlich gedacht das google da hilft, aber man findet nur C++/.NET/Builder/C#/JavaScript Dinger. Java Klassen sind jedes Mal fehlerhaft. Habt ihr da rein zufällig so ein Ding irgendwo rumfliegen?

Gruß
-Christian


----------



## SlaterB (29. Jan 2009)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Java+Klasse+die+Feiertage+berechnen+kann&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
?


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Jan 2009)

Und hast du jetzt auch alle in den Links erwähnten Klassen getestet,
ob sie nicht doch _alle fehlerhaft_ sind?

 :bae: (  )


----------

